# Big Ash Bowl = Big Ash Mess



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Some quick pics of that big chunk of Arizona ash. It's hard to describe the spalting grain pattern inside other than it's incredible. I should be finished with the rough shaping and start the sanding process tomorrow. Lots and Lots of shavings...some 2-3' long. gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

some more pics...


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

It's just amazing how you do that !
I can stare at that blank all day and not see that incredible bowl. 
RE
Your humble grasshopper.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"10-4" on the 'grasshopper' bit, ET.. Man..that is gonna be another beautiful piece of art from the young geezer.:tongue: 


Jim...Shore hope ol Trodery don't look at this post...That pile of shavings would drive him absolutely insane (or should that be..'insaner'?) :smile: 


J/K, Trod..ya know we all luv ya...and muchas gracias for putting the filet table on the benefit auction for Capt. Chris....

GB...that is gonna be SPECTACULAR...Be sure and keep up posted with pix as the grinding continues...


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Dangit. I want to do one. One of these days I'll get caught up on the other projects to I can see if I can send another bowling ball across the garage. 

later, biggreen


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

WOW..........peeled back that big ole chunk is beautiful inside. 

Time to put out a call for Trod to make an emergency trip to DP. You sure did make a mess all right GB.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice Jim, love that big ol pile of shavings! Can't wait to see the final product.

Tom


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

The grain & spalting is beautiful, gonna be a super nice bowl Jim!

Jeff


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Pics of the grain and spalt lines with some MinWax oil...it's really something! Rain shut me down for the rest of the day. Tomorrow is more oil and fine sanding. What mess??? LOL!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That spalting looks great. I love spalted wood as well as burls. Now that pile of wood shavings, I guess, I have too much Trod in me also, that would drive me nuts. I shave a little then vaccum, shave and vacuum. I can't stand to stand in a pile of wood chips. Just a little too much OCD in me. Wish it didn't bother me and used to not bother me. However, I work, I drive clean out in my operating units, and it rubbed off too well on me. 

That bowl looks great and good grain and spalt is great. Very nice job. I look forward to someday doing projects as good as yours and someday it will happen. I know I can do it, I know I can do it, I know I can do it. I have to keep telling myself that and maybe it will come. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ya'll sure keep using my name in vain.......Do we have a cleanup emergency I need to tend to? 

As always Jim, you do wonderful work! I just got through showing my wife your BIG ASH BOWL and told her that if we had some place in the house to have one of your masterpieces I would see if I could afford one of your pieces.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Wow!! It is such a pleasure seeing projects like your bowl 'come to life' when you add the finish. Beautiful piece Jim.......


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is an incredible looking bowl. Great work!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Some pictures on how the botom or foot is finished out on the bowl. I have a large plywood plate attached to the faceplate. A small groove is cut into the plate the same diameter as the lip of the bowl. The tailstock is then moved up and the bowl is 'squeezed' between to two for a friction fit. The final bottom shape and foot is cut, sanded and oiled. The small tenon is cut off and finished out. Tomorrow will be wax and polish day. gb

PS..I put out 3 big trash bags of chips this morning. The shop is a little cleaner! lol


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Jim...........that is just some kind of impressive the way you set up to finish it. 2cool. Boy that thing is beautiful!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man you guys are amazing with what you can do with a piece of wood.

TH


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice, i love the spalting in the wood, can't wait to see it finished!


----------

